# Glitter Vinyl - After weeding glitter still on transfer tape?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

This is my firt time to use Glitter heat press vinyl (Digi-Cut). After I cut my design and weed it, there is still glitter left all over the transfer tape. Is this normal? Is it going to stick to my shirt after pressing or not really because it doesn't have any adhesive?

Thanks!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes. I use a couple different brands and there is always glitter on the carrier. It will not stick to anything when heated. At least I have never had it stick.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ditto what jean518 said, Glitter is always left after weeding but it does not transfer to the garment.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks!!!

I have a Hotronix heat press. The directions for the glitter say to press it 300 - 350 degrees F for 15 - 20 sec, medium pressure. Can you recommend what settings to use?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Each vinyl manufacturer gives you recommended settings. Always start with those. When they give you a temp range, I usually start in the middle. So in the case of 300 to 350, I start at 325. 15 to 20 seconds, I start at 17.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok, thank you!!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I totally agree the residue left on the clear carrier sheet will not stick to the garment


----------



## wmu222 (Sep 28, 2018)

What Happens If it does stick? I just made a shirt and bought vinyl off a local business and the glitter from the transfer stuck around my weeded image. I have never had any problems with it before.


----------

